# new mice adoption



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I went for a buck today when I got there the women was over whelmed by the mice she asked me to take them all so I now have 8 new bucks and 3 females on pregancy watch as bucks are 7 weeks old and smelt of musk. I dont need 9 bucks so I will be selling some on. They are cow marked black and white. I have divided them up females in there own cage together and males 2 sets of 2 and 1 set of 4. Any advice please


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

good luck ... and have plenty of spare cages incase the males start fighting with each other


----------

